# where can i find a rimless 20G long tank? i wanna try a planted setup



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i wanna try my hand at a 20G long planted, my wife and i inherited a new piece of furniture that will work perfectly for the stand.
anyone know where i can get a really nice looking rimless 20G long tank? possibly even one with rounded corners to see through?
also wondering what would be a good lighting fixture/canopy to get

looking to spend ~400 or less on the entire setup tank/filter/plants/substrate and some cherry red shrimps

also wondering the best filter type for planted tanks, im new to this area.
thanks


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hey. I think I saw a 20 long at Rogers awhile back and also saw it at Fish World Langley.

Good luck


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what type of lighting are you doing? low, med, high.. if you want to keep under 400, then i'd go with lowish.. maybe 1.5-2 wpg... then focus on low-med light plants.. then you can use excel or metricide if needed


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

im looking at the fluval flora and it looks cool i just wish it was bigger, i like the round edges tho


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> what type of lighting are you doing? low, med, high.. if you want to keep under 400, then i'd go with lowish.. maybe 1.5-2 wpg... then focus on low-med light plants.. then you can use excel or metricide if needed


i dont really know tbh, i was thinking of looking at that aquagrow LED lighting JL had? id like a carpet of HC cuz i hear shrimps really like that, is there anything else that carpets that shrimp would like that is easier for a beginner? basically i just want a really nice 20g long planted tank with crystal shrimps and a few l144's

would it be worth getting it from glasscages.com made from starphire glass?

i alrdy have a 500ml container of excel so i dont need CO2 or anything

i wouldnt even mind doing a diy lighting and wall mounting it above the tank, whatever will work/look good without breaking the bank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i dont really know tbh, i was thinking of looking at that aquagrow LED lighting JL had? id like a carpet of HC cuz i hear shrimps really like that, is there anything else that carpets that shrimp would like that is easier for a beginner? basically i just want a really nice 20g long planted tank with crystal shrimps and a few l144's
> 
> would it be worth getting it from glasscages.com made from starphire glass?


Umm...you did look at the pricing at J&L for the AquaRay LED's right? That blows your budget pretty quickly as a single is like $120. A pane of Starphire in a glasscages tank will blow your budget also, once you include shipping. If you're going to do that sort of thing, call up J&L or Ocean Aquatics for a local quote. I got my custom 100 gallon square tank from J&L.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

alrighty, il do a trip to JL, il prolly hold off till boxing day to buy the stuffs tho


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

how tall is too tall for a planted tank btw? is 20 inches tall ok without having to get crazy on the lighting?

also, this is the lighting i was considering on a 20" wide 20" tall munster rimless 20G tank
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...LED+Light+Strip+(1-12W+Natural+Daylight).html
and tank: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/munster-tanks-44/rimless-mini-munster-tanks-available-stock-556/


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 rimless Munster tanks and they are gorgeous.


----------

